# Epson ex5220



## RickyMtz911 (Sep 25, 2017)

Hello everyone I'm new to the forum I'm having some problems with my Epson EX5220 projector, I'm getting a blue shadow on all images here are some pictures. I would really appreciate if someone can help me out.
Thanks in advance, 
Rick


----------



## RickyMtz911 (Sep 25, 2017)

Hello guys I read something about convergence and it looks kind of like my problem, is that something that I can fix replacing a part?
Thanks,
Rick


----------

